# camera bag for my mirrorless camera



## tc wu (Jan 20, 2015)

I find that it is very hard to find a good quality genuine leather camera bag for my mirrorless camera. i carry around 1 to 2 extra lenses + memory card + batteries. anyone have recommendation? is leather even that important?

also, what features do you think i should look for in a good camera bag... thanks in advance


----------



## SquarePeg (Jan 20, 2015)

Features?  For a carry around bag i like to have padding, ease of access, separate adjustable size compartments,  interior zip or velcro pockets for small items, comfortable, adjustable strap, weatherproof material, space for a few personal items like phone and car keys, a style I like etc.

Leather or not is a personal choice, most bags I see are not leather.


----------



## gsgary (Jan 20, 2015)

Billingham Hadley Pro ive got one fits 2 Leica M4's and Sony A7 and 5 lenses


----------



## elemental (Jan 21, 2015)

Unfortunately I can't do much but commiserate. I wanted a bag for my OM-D, 2 lenses (or one lens + charger), and not much else, and in an efficient form factor so I can drop it in another bag. This is a very common "SLR-sized" configuration, and many bags I looked at were a few inches too wide or deep ("SLR-sized"). Having a small camera in a big bag defeats the purpose for me. I ended up with a $12 insert from Amazon that's just okay for now, but I'm interested to see if anyone else has a better solution.


----------



## Tallgrass1 (Jan 21, 2015)

I've used this one for several years, not leather, but a very nice built bag. And looks good IMO. Fits my Panny G6 & two extra lenses perfectly. In the small pouch, couple batteries, filters, cards fit well. Water resistant. Highly recommend it.

National Geographic NG 2344 Replacement for National Geographic


----------



## sashbar (Jan 23, 2015)

I would not go for a leather bag, leather adds weight and attracts unnecessary attention. Lowerpro Messager 150 is a nice bag, very light, does not look like a photo bag, quite stylish and good size for a mirrorless. And it is cheap.
The most important for me in such a bag is the speed/convenience of taking camera out of the bag when you want to shoot something and putting it back,  with Lowerpro it takes just a second.
Also, look for the lining and avoid smooth poly fabrics that are waterproof and do not absorb any damp. It is better if the inner lining can absorb some dump and take it away from the lenses/camera, especially in the winter.


----------



## usayit (Jan 23, 2015)

The ONA Bowery has become increasingly popular and is one of my favorite for the small MFT cameras.   I have two: blue and brown.   Its one of the smallest high quality bags you can find for small cameras.   

ONA | The Bowery - Camera bag and insert

One holds: Leica M9, 24, 50, 90.   Another holds: Olympus EPL1 (2-3 bodies), 12, 25, 45, 9-18.   Both are packed fairly tight but 1 mirrorless camera plus 1-2 lenses should fit easily.

Here is my Bowery packed with the Olympi (sorry for the cell phone pic quality)


















There are three colors of the canvas w/ leather trim Bowery (black, smoke/blue, brown).  There are also three leather Bowery bags as well.   I would recommend the canvas/leather trim ones because they are lighter.   My one and only negative I can think of is that the bag only comes with one divider.  As you can see, I use extra dividers left over from other bags of years past.


----------



## L Hall (Jan 26, 2015)

I've been searching as well and finally came across couple that work. One (that I am actually selling) is the Patagonia Minimass bag with the Timbuk2 Snoop Camera insert. This is nice because the Minimass has a bunch of extra pockets inside and carries much better than most camera bags I have used. Plus when you don't need to use it as a camera bag it's a great to use on it's own. I bought this setup, but never actually used it, everything is brand new. If you're interested let me know. 

The other bag I bought and am keeping is the Topo Designs field bag. This is smaller than the patagonia, but I don't carry more the my X-T1 with kit lens as well as my 18mm lens. so it works work being the smaller size.


----------



## PropilotBW (Mar 6, 2015)

L Hall said:


> I've been searching as well and finally came across couple that work. One (that I am actually selling) is the Patagonia Minimass bag with the Timbuk2 Snoop Camera insert. This is nice because the Minimass has a bunch of extra pockets inside and carries much better than most camera bags I have used. Plus when you don't need to use it as a camera bag it's a great to use on it's own. I bought this setup, but never actually used it, everything is brand new. If you're interested let me know.
> 
> The other bag I bought and am keeping is the Topo Designs field bag. This is smaller than the patagonia, but I don't carry more the my X-T1 with kit lens as well as my 18mm lens. so it works work being the smaller size.




That's a great idea.  I just purchased an EM5 II, with the 12-40 pro lens, and I too, am searching for a new camera bag.   
Has anybody looked at the Think Tank Mirrorless Mover 30i?   It is kinda the one that is catching my eye at the moment.


----------

